# Regression



## bearycakes (Jul 20, 2012)

I posted a few days ago about how well things were going with my new 2-year-old girl Tilley. She was stepping up for me, letting me give her scritches, riding around on my shoulder. 

Lately, she seems to have regressed, and is acting nervous around me. It started first with hissing at me when she was on my shoulder, especially if she thought I was moving too fast or going to touch her. She still wanted to be near me though. Yesterday evening after I let her out, she wouldn't come back to me. I waited with some Millet seed, and finally got her to come back. I was hoping it was just a bad day for her, but today it happened again. She kept flying between the TV and the curtain rod, and wouldn't get near me. I didn't want to chase her, so I just left her alone, and waited until I knew she was probably wanting some food, and after a while I finally convinced her back on my finger and into the cage.



I know that it should probably take awhile to get her settled in. It has only just been a little over 2 weeks, but I am disappointed that things are going backwards instead of forward. I am afraid that she just may not like my house. Her previous owner was a single, college-aged man who lived alone, and was gone during the day. Now she has moved to a house with 5 people, 3 of which are small and loud, who are home all day with constant activity from early morning until 8 p.m. I worry that because she is older she may never get used to the busyiness that is my house 

For now I just plan to start back from the beginning with lots of treats and time I will probably get her wings clipped this week. I hope she can adjust.


----------



## SnackBriber (Aug 28, 2012)

Don't be discouraged! Everyone on this forum I am sure has had their birds go backwards a little.. But that is just part of the bonding process. Keep doing what your doing and continue to portray yourself as positive and fun even if it doesn't show the love back! 
Also, for the first month, I recommend never letting your tiel perch on your shoulder. 
You, at the same time, need to show who has the authority and with your tiel above your head or right near it, he may see himself as the 'head bird', which can have behavioral impacts down the track.. And can be hard to turn around!

Oh and with the busy house.. Start a routine!
Every bird needs a routine in place! Such as bedtime and wake time or feeding or play time.. Keep it constant and he will get used to his environment fast.
Be careful with the early wake and late sleeps! Every bird needs 10 hours of sleep a day if you want a positive bird during the day.. Again it's a matter of routine. You can simply cover the cage with a blanket at 7:30pm and he should, after routine, no when it is sleep time or not.
You can also try an afternoon nap of one hour or so where you also cover the cage.

Sleep can be a big factor when it comes to behaviour, so you mustn't deprive them of it. Routine is another..
You should start seeing some more positive results with these two in place!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Has anything about your appearance changed, so that she might not be completely sure that you're still the same person?


----------



## bearycakes (Jul 20, 2012)

tielfan said:


> Has anything about your appearance changed, so that she might not be completely sure that you're still the same person?


No, I really can't think of anything that might cause this change. 

I think she does get plenty of sleep. I usually cover her at 8-8:30 and I don't uncover her until 8 or 9 the next morning. We also have a pretty set routine during the day too. It's just a lot of general busyiness.


----------



## SnackBriber (Aug 28, 2012)

Well then that's great! Keep doing what you are doing and giving positive reinforcement and you will eventually get there. They all have there ups and downs..


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> You, at the same time, need to show who has the authority and with your tiel above your head or right near it, he may see himself as the 'head bird', which can have behavioral impacts down the track.. And can be hard to turn around!


Tiels aren't a dominate species so they don't view being on your shoulder or head as making them in control of you. They just like to be up high.

Just keep going, if she wants to start over, let her. Remember its all at her pace. She'll get used to the routine, she actually a fairly young tiel and so should be able to adjust. Keep up the good work!


----------



## SnackBriber (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks Roxy!
I was under this impression after being explicitly told so by members on mytoos.com
Thanks for the heads up! Much appreciated!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

For 'toos this may be the case (I don't know much about them lol) but tiels just like to be high, i.e. the highest perch or the highest part of your body. If my knee is higher then my head, my tiels are on my knee. They're goofy like that!


----------



## SnackBriber (Aug 28, 2012)

Haha!! Yeah the members told me not to do it with any bird including my tiel and were pretty strong slash mean about reinforcing that to me so I had taken the 'advise'.. but only did it for the first few weeks with them..
Well.. I'll happily wipe that off my advise list


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello I would like to suggest that you use one of the bonding/taming
posts on this site. I've taken the liberty to put mine forward but
please feel free to choose any one. A step by step approach is 
easier for both you & your bird.... B.J.
p.s. click on bellow..

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=31981


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Bird Junky said:


> Hello I would like to suggest that you use one of the bonding/taming
> posts on this site. I've taken the liberty to put mine forward but
> please feel free to choose any one. A step by step approach is
> easier for both you & your bird.... B.J.
> ...


I don't think she needs bonding advice. I think she is doing fine on her own. She is going at her tiel's pace and she couldn't be doing better.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's possible that she's nervous because you have started to relax your guard and are acting more naturally around her, instead of the extra-calm and subdued manner that we use around new birds. It might be helpful to slow down a little and be more cautious until she's had more time to settle in. 



> You, at the same time, need to show who has the authority and with your tiel above your head or right near it, he may see himself as the 'head bird', which can have behavioral impacts down the track


The "height dominance" notion is still pretty widespread, but it's actually outmoded now for all species of parrots including cockatiels. Here are some links if you'd like to read up on it. 

http://www.naturalencounters.com/images/Publications&Presentations/Height_Dominance-Steve_Martin.pdf

http://www.behaviorworks.org/files/articles/The Struggle for Dominance 2001.pdf

http://web.archive.org/web/20110520171217/http://realmacaw.com/pages/pbdom.html

http://www.eclectusparrots.net/dominance.html

http://bestinflock.wordpress.com/2008/02/22/establishing-dominance-over-your-parrot/

http://www.rationalparrot.com/biting.html


----------



## bearycakes (Jul 20, 2012)

tielfan said:


> It's possible that she's nervous because you have started to relax your guard and are acting more naturally around her, instead of the extra-calm and subdued manner that we use around new birds. It might be helpful to slow down a little and be more cautious until she's had more time to settle in.



I've been thinking about it, and I really think this is the problem. For the first week and a half I was really watching the kids' noise level and was only getting Tilley out after my husband got home while he would keep the kids either occupied or take them outside to play. I introduced the 2 older kids slowy, one at time, and she seemed to be doing well, and they even got her to step-up. After she seemed to be so comfortable, I started trying to get her out more. She was used to being out whenever her previous owner was home, and she seemed to really want out, but my husband wasn't home to take care of the 2-year-old. I think that is the biggest problem. I could tell that Tilley was a little more nervous, and I kept my 2 year-old and Tilley seperated as much as possible. My 2 year old doesn't try to bother her at all, but she is VERY 2, which means she is very animated with a high squealy voice. I think it has just made her extra jumpy and anxious. 

I am just starting back at square one, but right now she has taken to hissing at me when I come near .


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> right now she has taken to hissing at me when I come near


Food bribery can be a useful way to change a bird's attitude - see http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661

If Tilley isn't used to children, a lively 2 year old could definitely make her nervous.


----------



## bearycakes (Jul 20, 2012)

tielfan said:


> Food bribery can be a useful way to change a bird's attitude - see http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661
> 
> If Tilley isn't used to children, a lively 2 year old could definitely make her nervous.


I stated off with food bribery and it worked very quickly. I am leaving her alone right now, trying to back off a bit, and just coming around to give her millet. She has gotten very hissy, but she still takes the millet, but won't step into my hand. If I hold the millet to far back trying to get her to step onto my hand and get the millet she won't touch it. It seems so crazy considering last week she was stepping up and letting me give her scritches. 

Is it possible for Tilley to get used to my little girl, Since she has never been around children before?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She can its just going to take time. You can have your two yr old offer her treats too so she can see that the child isn't so scary.


----------

